# Ghost shrimp?



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

saw some at petco and thot they were cool

i want to put them in my com with female bettas and a snail and neon and glowlite tetras, and then put some in my 20 gal with ym male betta. Will this work? do they just eat the algae off the walls of the tank?


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

They are peaceful and are scavengers and will eat anything that goes to the bottom of the tank but i am not sure if they are algae eaters.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

d you need to feed them or do they feed themselves?


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

when you feed your fish they will eat whatever is left, i usually feed my fish flakes and whatever goes to the bottom they will eat.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

ok cool


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

yeah they eat the same stuff your fish do basically. Problem is many bettas will attempt to eat them, or at least rip them to shreds. If they can survive long enough, eventually the bettas may leave them alone.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

well then I will watch closely for that and try to keep the peace, hopefully a large tank will help


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

You would also need a fair amount of ground cover for most bettas. I've found that moss will help and some bettas are known to only go after shrimp when the shrimp have no cove, or area to retreat to


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I have the petco partial colleseum, i will add a pic tonite but im in a hurry, u can look it up!


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

http://www.petco.com/product/10920/Petco-Wet-N-Wild-Aquarium-Ornaments-Greek-And-Roman-Ruins-Collection.aspx?Ntt=colleseum%20&OneResultRedirect=1


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

That won't drastically diminisht the possibility of the fish eating the shrimp. It might diminish it slightly but the chance will still be the same and having them with your Betta is still a bit risky


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

what about female bettas? I hear they are less agressive


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Nope. Actually females can be just as aggresive as males and in this case. Females are more Likely to eat the shrimp as they usually have larger mouths and get a tad bigger than males


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

:/


----------



## Pucky21811 (Jul 31, 2011)

I thought it would be safer too in a big tank with my one female. I even had a 1/3 divider for the tank where the shrimp could go in and out of as they pleased without Winnipeg following them in. However within two days my girl ate the shrimpy with only one eye (Patchy) and days later she finally chased Jacques around enough to give him a fatal nip and she ate the body soon after. She was very pissed about the divided tank and spent her days swimming at it angrily. 
Plenty of hiding places and probably things like Java moss should be everywhere. In general just have a ton of shrimp sized hideys. And a lid for sure. When my shrimp was getting chased he would reach the surface and sometimes jump and just got stuck to my lid. I needed to run water over it to get him back in. Good luck though!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

With enough cover they should be fine. Just provide spaces bettas cannot get into as well as a load of java moss or other mosses. Tall live plants that grow densely such as hornwort and lacefern also provide ltos of hiding spots.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I've never had any problem with my shrimp, of course I do sometimes loose them and think they are dead lol. When I moved all my girls to the 48 I thought I had one ghost, but I actually had 4 lol I went out and bought 3 more XD

So cool to watch them scavenge  I usually make sure some of the flakes sink to the bottom.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

my girls can get ANYWHERE in the tank, theyre very small, lol so i will have to see.


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

I currently have five ghost shrimp in my sorority, and though the girls had to stalk them a bit at first, they got bored and moved on to the next thing eventually. My tank is also *heavily* planted, so they have tons of cover.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

mine is lightly planted since i moved half of them to the new tank, sooo maybe ill try something else


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

my ghosts are quite hardy, the girls give an occasional nip and chase, but they are faaaast. 6 months out and I still have at least 4 if not 5 of my original 6. It's so funny, they will sometimes approach the girls at feeding time. I've been known to drop a blood worm or brine shrimp on their mouths... *droooooool* happy shrimp sinks down while gorging itself.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

lol! I keep saying i will get a tank wigth no bettas so i can have more variety, (like shrimps) but thats like opening a bag of chips then munching on some peanuts! in goes a betta usually before it is even cycled! ahh im a sad character, smh


----------

